# Warfarin INR Europe



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately I have to take the dreaded rat-poison Warfarin, I go to the local anti-coagulant clinic every 4 weeks or so to have my INR levels checked. We hope to spend some time in France and Italy this year, has anybody on the forum similar problems and any advice on getting check-ups in these countries.

Jackie


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Warfarin INR in Europe*

My husband is also in the same situation, takes 7-8 mg a day, and sometimes has to have test every 2 weeks. We went to France and Spain 
for 9 weeks winter of 2005 and when he came back his level was 1.0 above norm. I believe that there would be no problem to get it checked at hospitals/docters abroad but probably have to pay. In the Telegraph a few Saturdays ago there was an advert for a self testing kit, but we lost it, so I am emailing the paper to get info'. Perhaps the French tourist office can give us more information. We are certainly looking for a result.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*warfarin in europe NB*

Just informed by my husband that you get a letter from your Doctor and take you E111 (Card now), I will still investigate the former, cause he doesn't always get it right!! Medication - we are both like walking chemists.
Wendy


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Warfarin*

8) You will need an E112 from your local PCT proving you are elligible and need regular checks. The E111 is no longer valid you need the health card application form at from PO. :roll:


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

You can also get the new European Health Insurance Card EHIC online 
Check it out HERE

Melvyn


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*warfarin in europe*

Yes , sorry about that -we've had our cards since Sept 2005, they give a website www.dh.gov.uk/travellers. Theres also a booklet available from the Post Office. Happy healthy travelling everyone.


----------

